# Photo right question.



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I live in an "artsy" area that has a few farmer's markets. Some people sell their art (in different forms, metal work, paintings, photography, etc). I thought about selling prints, and am curious as to protecting the photo rights. I their an easy/cheap way of doing this? Maybe a small watermark? Just looking for someone who may have some experience in the matter.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Registration is required to be able to file a lawsuit. If you registered your work before an infringement (or within three months of first publication), then you can sue for statutory damages of up to $30,000 (or $150,000 for willful infringement) PLUS attorney&#8217;s fees. Otherwise you will still have to register it before commencing a suit, but you can only get actual damages and no attorney&#8217;s fees, which makes a lawsuit uneconomical.

You can put all the pics in a zip file and submit them to the copyright office for $35 

http://copyright.gov/

I have no experience in the matter but this is what i have gathered from http://www.photosecrets.com/protect-photos-online

Just make sure you are the one that has taken the pictures. Of course you cant copyright someone elses work.


----------

